# galaxy s3 verizon is already rooted so why the fuss about the unlock bootloader?



## flameinthefire (Dec 20, 2011)

if the phone can be rooted why is it a big deal that the bootloader is locked? i am only asking this because i wanna know before i buy the phone


----------

